# 65th Monthly Meeting of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards



## stanthetaxman

Cigar Club will be Wednesday, May 16th, at WildFish on US 19. 
You know the deal. 
Let me know if you will be attending.
Stan


----------



## Sparhawk

(Cue Jaws Theme music in the background. . . . increasing amplitude with each passing day...)


----------



## vtx

StantheTaxMan said:


> Cigar Club will be Wednesday, May 16th, at WildFish on US 19.
> You know the deal.
> Let me know if you will be attending.
> Stan


Hey Stan...do you think you could maybe shorten your posts a little bit?? They are so verbose as to be eating up all the bandwidth.


----------



## stanthetaxman

After 65 monthly e-mails, I get a little demanding.......:wink:


----------



## vtx

StantheTaxMan said:


> After 65 monthly e-mails, I get a little demanding.......:wink:


touche'


----------



## Sparhawk

Hmmm.... 65 ..divided...by...let's see...um...7,8,9,10...It's a leap year...no, no, no...hold up three more fingers....carry the 2, oooohh, crap, forgot there are only 4 letters in June (wiping brow with a sweat rag)...Ok, start over...65 take away 7, NO, that's algebra....carry the 6.......WHOA

That's over 5 YEARS!!! :woohoo:

and you guys still talk??? Amazing!! Have fun!!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## stanthetaxman

Yep, Toby, we completed out 5th year in December. I've probably been through 100 names. About 30 on the list now. 10-15 is usual attendence.


----------



## Denahue

If you get the chance at any time, Go, it's worth your while. Great people....


----------



## Sparhawk

I believe there will be one just before the Sept Herf...Think I might take some time off to attend that too...my schedule at work is still up in the air...it evolves just about every day it seems... :roll:


----------



## stanthetaxman

Toby, it'll be AFTER the September "affair" is that is the 15th?
LSB that month will be the 19th.


----------



## Iceman

I am planning on attending that LSB, if that is OK...


----------



## Cycleman

Iceman said:


> I am planning on attending that LSB, if that is OK...


Hummm..... lets think about that....

Hell yes!

8)


----------



## thehat101

I too am thinking about it. I need to get permission from the wife. But i have some time off. HMMMMMM. This could be fun!!!!


----------



## didier

That's can be great if both of you can come next week. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Sparhawk

RTTXYZ RHSSXYZ0001 15401-IIII--RHSSSUU.
ABC EIEIO
R 140023Z MAY 07
FM DPA AFICIONADO COUNTERINTEL AGENCY//CR1/CR43//
TO LSB CENTCOM HQ CLEARWATER FL//LSB1/LSB2A/LSB3/LSB4A1/
LSB5/LSB6/LSB10C3//
SECURITY// DEPT HOMELAND SECURITY CENTFLOR AGENCY//COMCIGARLOGSOUTH CLEARWATER FL
CR FLASH
SIC: CR07070
URGENT//CR07070//
PASS TO CODES:
STANTHETAXMAN/KEVING/PATRICK/CYCLEMAN/DIDIER/ICEMAN/THEHAT101/
MSGID/GENADMIN/CR47/NO07070/MAY//
SUBJ/IMMINET STRATEGIC STRIKE// REF/A/DOC/DOCA/13MAY2007//
AMPN/REF A IS DEPT OF CIGAR AFICIONADO COUNTERINTEL DISTANCE SUPPORT TEAM
GENTEXT/REMARKS/1. IAW REF A, IMMINENT AIRBORNE ATTACK PLOT HAS BEEN DETECTED FOR SOUTHERN FLORIDA. FIELD AGENTS UNCOVERED VERIFIABLE LAUNCH OF UNKNOWN CAPABILITY APPROX 2237Z 13MAY2007. ORIGIN UNKNOWN. STRATEGIC INTERCEPT IMPOSSIBLE AT THIS TIME.

2. LOCAL FIELD OPERATIVES HAVE BEEN NOTIFIED AS TO INSTRUCTIONS IN CASE OF LANDFALL. DON ASSETS ENROUTE FOR SEABORNE ANCILLARY STRIKES. 

3. SMOKE ‘EM IF YA GOT ‘EM BOYS, IT’S GONNA BE A LONG NIGHT.

CR


----------



## Cycleman

:shock: 


COVER COVER COVER !!!!!!!!


----------



## stanthetaxman

:dunno: 
We've got 14 RSVP's.


----------



## Cycleman

StantheTaxMan said:


> :dunno:
> We've got 14 RSVP's.


Might be another guy from C-bid coming over also.... not sure yet.


----------



## stanthetaxman

Niiiiiice. Weather should be good.


----------



## stanthetaxman

Michael
You'll be bringing a camera?


----------



## didier

Stan, did you see CM without his camera before, I'm sure he always sleep with one hand on his camera. In case. I don't want to know what he is doing with his other hand.????? :roll:


----------



## Cycleman

didier said:


> Stan, did you see CM without his camera before, I'm sure he always sleep with one hand on his camera. In case. I don't want to know what he is doing with his other hand.????? :roll:


Holding a BIG cigar of course.... :lol:


----------



## didier

Of course !!!!!!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Sparhawk

The cat's outta the bag...I tried to conceal my feelings but I can't any longer!!

I did it! Ok? I admit it!!! The LSB is HISTORY!! You hear me??? The preemptive strike has already been launched. Even your ridiculous CADCS Team couldn't even stop ME!! BAAAWAAAA!!

All you do is gather in your cushy chairs , sitting around your cushy table, smoking your cushy cigars...while the REST of us are cold, lonely and outta of touch. All we can do it peer over the fence at you Cigar-smoking, beer-drinking Fat Cats! Well, Your days are numbers!!! You hear me??? Numbered!! This is a onboard video snapshot of the trajectory for those of you LSBs that think you are untouchable:










I know where you LIVE!

I know where you SLEEP!

I know where you MEET!!










Now you have to ask yourself one questions....Naw, we all know you guys aren't lucky...One question...Will it come from the sky?? Will it be a VBIED? Have I infiltrated your cozy little band of Cigar-smoking Brothers?? This will all be answered in due course.....

I'll looking south this week with unbridled enthusiasm 










BBBAAAHAAAHAHAAWWAAAWWAAAAAA!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## stanthetaxman

I am VERY scared............<shudder>


----------



## Cycleman

Oh CRAP!

I better stay home tomorrow night...... :shock: 

















NOT!!! But I will wear my chemicail gear and gas-mask, damn it.... but I WILL NOT GIVE UP!!

WE HAVE to fight communisms and tyranny! 


LSB WILL PRE-VAIL!!!!!!! It has too! :twisted:


----------



## stanthetaxman

Plus, you love Bush, right?


----------



## Sparhawk

Yes... :twisted:

BAAAAHAAAWAAAA!


----------



## vtx

Sparhawk said:


> Yes... :twisted:
> 
> BAAAAHAAAWAAAA!


Try some DECAF dude.... :shock:


----------



## Sparhawk

That's CRAZY talk.... 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman

Up to 15 RSVP's. Gonna be fun......


----------



## Denahue

Hey Stttttaaannn, where is number 69 gonna be at hmmmmmmmm????????



I think that number is appropriate for this bunch!!!


----------



## Cycleman

Denahue said:


> Hey Stttttaaannn, where is number 69 gonna be at hmmmmmmmm????????
> 
> I think that number is appropriate for this bunch!!!


 I SWEAR>>>>.. the soap dropping was a JOKE! I have ZERO desire to 69 with ANY of you stogie smoking men....

..... well....... Stan's kinda cute..... :lol:


----------



## Cycleman

Well.... have you heard of.... HERF IN A BOX............

Well Sparhawk got that down pat!!!!! He slammed the entire LSB!!!!!!!

The box was loaded with collector coins!!! (Toby..... I LUV the silver piece..... it's in my safe already!)...... I mean coins for EVERYONE!!!!!!!

Cigars galor!!!!!!! a cutter... fluid...... chocolate (that was as liquid as it comes, but should ferm up in the frige~! )

A small tool kit! Coozeys.... beef jerky for EVERYONE!!!...... more cigars...... ID badges for your belt........ helll... lets go to the photos!!

Dave said he took more photos of the box opening... so we might be able to post more when I get those.....

Another great night! Thank you Stan, once again!!!!

Toby.... you're the best!

http://imageshack.us

Natalie runs our liciensing for reps 9-5 and just happens to work here a few nights a week as a server..... she is a total DOLL!!!







http://imageshack.us





And now we can have this put on hats, shirts, jackets....... even Stan's undies!!!!! :lol: Thanks to Walnut's efforts!

http://imageshack.us

A record turn out this year!!!!!!!!!

http://imageshack.us

8)


----------



## Cycleman

And how cool..... my 6000 post was this very post of the LSB.......

As Stan would say.... "I'd like to thank all the small people that made this possiable...... "

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://imageshack.us

8)


----------



## thehat101

Man I wish i would havebeen able to come to this one, but the damn movers came today and my wife didnt want to be there by herself. (i gave her a gun) Anyway awsome photos looks like a great time for all.


----------



## Denahue

Awsome photos Michael. Looks like another triumph for Stanny!!!!!


----------



## buzkirk

How cool !

I want one of those hats Walnut had on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stanthetaxman

Walnut got us hooked up at the mall. His company generously ( :roll: ) donated $20 to have the artwork at a shop where you can take anything and have it embroidered with the LSB logo for, like, $13.
Yes, great time, indeed. You baxtards slammed us good! Oh, I'm the hot sauce guy, too!:thumbsup:


----------



## didier

And that was my birthday Yesterday. Very good way to jump in the 50th Years.


----------



## Guest

Way too much fun going on there. Toby, your out of control just like Brian. I thought I was having fun in Germany. NOT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparhawk

> The box was loaded with collector coins!!! (Toby..... I LUV the silver piece..... it's in my safe already!)...... I mean coins for EVERYONE!!!!!!!


If ya mean the one in the pic, it's a 1921 Morgon Silver Dollar. 1921 was the last year they made them. It's in the Extra-Fine (AU55) to Almost Uncirculated (AU 60) range. There was also a Uncirculated Washington silver dollar (the small silver dollar in the round case. They just came out this year. I saw an Advertisement that The next run will have John Adams on it..Then there is the Ben Franklin half...I've always been partial to those...Oh and don't forget the Sacajawea golden dollars!!! they're worth about....$1.00 a piece by now!!! :roll:



> I'm the hot sauce guy, too!


Check out WHERE the hot sauce is from :lol: You might have second thoughts.. :shock:

I'd digging those hats!!! what a great idea. You'll be stylin'!!!! You guys have now raised the bar when it comes to Brothers getting together and enjoying friends, food and a few smokes..:beerchug:

Congrats on your 6000 post C-Man!!! Do you have a day job or is this it??? :rotfl: :tease:


----------



## Cycleman

Didier was graced with that other coin..... and I also explained to Stan the importance of being "Coined"...... and the honor it is. I have been coined may times buy wonderful comrads.... so Toby..... YOU COINED THE HEAD LAZY SMOKING BASTARD!!! How cool! 

(I think I'll start a coin thread to show some of mine off..... cause I'm like that...... )  


I do have a day job, by Male jigallo doesn't pay to well down here..... :lol: 


HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIDIER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cycleman

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/forum/f ... 0000097634


----------



## TommyBB

Hope to see y'all next month.


----------



## stanthetaxman

RedPop4 said:


> Hope to see y'all next month.


.......at GrillSmiths............


----------



## Sparhawk

:hmm:


----------



## stanthetaxman

RedPop's comin' to visit in June.


----------



## stanthetaxman

Sparhawk said:


> I'm the hot sauce guy, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Check out WHERE the hot sauce is from :lol: You might have second thoughts.. :shock:
Click to expand...

I just did at lunch. Did you forget I used to be a PA boy? Used to do Intercourse all the time.........well, at least till I got married!


----------



## Sparhawk

:hmm:








:dunno:


----------



## stanthetaxman

Special dispensation.......that's Rex from Ashton. He's from "out of town" and was in-between appointments. :wink:


----------



## didier

Sparhawk said:


> :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:


Only if this is your first time and work for Ashton !!!!!!!!


----------



## WalNut

Taxman thanks for the plug for Tarpon Group Realty. For you Lazy Smokin Bastards here is the information for pimping the official LSB logo on your threads. 

Go to the Westfield Countryside Mall at 27001 US 19 N Clearwater Fl 33761. The name of the company is Ultimate Logo. They operate out of a cart just in front of Dillards on the second floor over looking the skating rink. You can also call them at 727-560-6971. The sales manager is Michael Reh.

Tell them to put the LSB or Lazy Smokin Bastards logo on your clothing.

Its around $12.00 plus tax per item. They even sell shirts and hats at the cart. You can obviously bring your own threads.

I happy to help Lazy Bastards continue to be Lazy!

WalNut!


----------



## scubadoo97

Sparhawk, sorry I missed ya. I don't miss to many LSBs but looks like it was a good one for sure. Hope to catch you on a return visit.


----------



## scubadoo97

RedPop4 said:


> Hope to see y'all next month.


Damn, I just checked the calendar. The next LSB is on my 25th wedding anniversary. Tommy maybe I can catch up with you guys earlier. Leaving town that weekend for 10 days.


----------



## stanthetaxman

scubadoo97 said:


> RedPop4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see y'all next month.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I just checked the calendar. The next LSB is on my 25th wedding anniversary. Tommy maybe I can catch up with you guys earlier. Leaving town that weekend for 10 days.
Click to expand...

Guess we know where YOU'RE priorities lie? :roll: :wink:
Congrats to you and the lovely Sharon!


----------



## TommyBB

Damnitall
I'm coming in Monday before LSB and leaving on Saturday.    
We're coming for Disney, and driving there and back staying with Stan.
Which weekend will you be out Alan?
Damn, damn, damn.


----------



## scubadoo97

Tommy we are leaving Sat the 23rd and will be pretty busy just prior since it's ten days out of the country visiting the holy land. If I don't see you have fun in Disney and in beautiful Clearwater.


----------



## Cycleman

StantheTaxMan said:


> Cigar Club will be Wednesday, May 16th, at WildFish on US 19.
> 
> Stan


Just heard today...... WildFish went belly up today......... Dead.... gone...... Ka'Put!


----------



## stanthetaxman

Yep. Heard the same. Along with Catch 23. Down to 3 restaurants from 5, just like that!


----------

